# 68 goat mod



## GtoWayner68 (Aug 14, 2016)

Thinking of changing my wheels and suspension. Looking for a pro touring style effect. I will be ordering new suspension parts or a complete kit. So what's the biggest wheels and tire combo i can go without mods to inner fenders? 

I was thinking of 18s in front and 20s in rear. I want to try and get this right on the first try. 

Keep in mind I'm looking to lower her. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a link to another Pontiac forum where the answers to your questions are well covered. Check it out!

20" rims - PY Online Forums


----------

